# Insulation above a garage?



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Blown in would be your best option, IMO. You can get a great R value for the price. You will def feel a difference!

What burb? I am in Naperville!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It should help with the heat in summer, but it will still get cold in winter. I assume this ia a detached garage??


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just Bill said:


> It should help with the heat in summer, but it will still get cold in winter. I assume this ia a detached garage??


If it keeps the heat out it will also keep the heat in.


----------



## Mjsunde (Sep 5, 2011)

It's an attached garage & I live in Huntley, IL! So you think blown in is the way to go?


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mjsunde said:


> It's an attached garage & I live in Huntley, IL! So you think blown in is the way to go?


That's my vote. The only thing better would be spray foam, but I am not a fan. Once it is in, it is there to stay. Any remodeling or upgrading is a big pain. Also if there is no vapor barrier between the foam and drywall, replacing drywall becomes a nightmare. With a vapor barrier you can just remove the drywall, foam is on the other side of the VB and replace drywall as needed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If it is an attached garage you may want to consider sprayed foam to seal your home from the gas and carbon monoxide fumes your cars and other things can produce.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anything you can do to keep the gases from the garage entering the house is a good idea. But I think if you are not going to foam the entire garage, the ceiling isn't going to prevent much from entering the house. If gases do reach the attic, and you have proper attic ventilation, the gases will vent out the roof.

Seals on garage doors and any cracks in the drywall are the areas that gases are most likely to penetrate the home. Here is a great article on toxic gases in the garage.

http://garages.about.com/od/buildingagarage/a/garages_and_indoor_air_quality.htm


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mjsunde said:


> It's an attached garage & I live in Huntley, IL! So you think blown in is the way to go?


You should also vent the attic space above. Any trapped super heated air will drive throught the insulation and add heat to the garage space. Adding insulation and a venting system will deal with the issue.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> You should also vent the attic space above. Any trapped super heated air will drive throught the insulation and add heat to the garage space. Adding insulation and a venting system will deal with the issue.



Good call, make sure it is properly vented.


----------



## Mjsunde (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the input-it is greatly appreciated!


----------

